# Can this bowl be saved?? With pictures



## Johnturner (Jun 12, 2016)

Members

I was working on this black walnut burl when I came upon a punky part. I was able to cut through some but I am running out of wood. Is there anything I can do to save it?
Help
John

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 12, 2016)

Is it dry? If so you could seal off the other side with tape and flood it with bar-top type epoxy resin, then finish turn it after it hardens. It has worked pretty good for me in similar situations....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks Barry - I'm afraid that the punkyness is deep and will be there after I go through the resin. Also I would like the bottom to be the same color as the sides


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thin Ca? ....do it outside and flood that bad boy......


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 12, 2016)

Johnturner said:


> Thanks Barry - I'm afraid that the punkyness is deep and will be there after I go through the resin. Also I would like the bottom to be the same color as the sides


The resin should saturate it. Get close to final before you apply the resin, then you don't remove too much material. The treated area won't look any different that the rest of the wood once you have put finish on it, that's my experience....


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

Something like Minwax wood hardener would be an option very similar to what Barry suggested.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Something like Minwax wood hardener would be an option very similar to what Barry suggested.



How long does it take to dry if it's deep? I had done that to some pen blanks a few months ago, and they're still dripping out...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> How long does it take to dry if it's deep? I had done that to some pen blanks a few months ago, and they're still dripping out...



That's strange... The times I've used it, it's been dry in an hour or so. I applied it with a sponge brush, but I was using it pretty heavy. Maybe an old batch?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hmm...why yes...it is old. Maybe a year? Could be cuz they soaked in it? But I would think the outer part would dry first then the insides later on, but it certainly should have been done dripping out a while ago...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm...why yes...it is old. Maybe a year? Could be cuz they soaked in it? But I would think the outer part would dry first then the insides later on, but it certainly should have been done dripping out a while ago...


Stick 'em in a toaster oven maybe? Salad spinner?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2016)

Salad spinner....genious man!!!


----------



## David Hill (Jun 12, 2016)

Hmmm
I vote with the bar type epoxy resin (Famo Wood-I think-- at HD, don't remember at Lowes-- "Parks" maybe?). Like it because you mix up only what you need. In this case, put it on soon as you've mixed it--it'll be pretty thin and _will penetrate. _Don't ask me how I know and I won't prevaricate.
Good thing is, if you have to use more, the stuff sticks to prior applications without a seam. Make sure you seal the other side (duct tape my fave) or it'll seep out and stick your work to the table.
Whether you color it or not is up to you, but you could use the clear first and then if room allows, color the next application.
Thin CA is a thought, but it does get brittle, I think the epoxy has a little more "flex" or "give".


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 13, 2016)

That bar epoxy sounds right - I was thinking of dyeing the inside so it will ll be one color. Do you think the epoxy will take the dye like the wood does???
Thanks again.
John


----------



## DKMD (Jun 13, 2016)

Johnturner said:


> That bar epoxy sounds right - I was thinking of dyeing the inside so it will ll be one color. Do you think the epoxy will take the dye like the wood does???
> Thanks again.
> John



You can dye the epoxy when you mix it, but it won't take dye after it cures.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a similar issue with my last walnut bowl in the bottom where the branch went through it and I used a generous amount of thin CA with great success./ I also did the same on a small punkey spalted bowl a while back. You may need a combination of both CA and epoxy. Looks to be a void around the outside edge of the soft spot?


----------



## gregsayers2000 (Jul 3, 2016)

I have used the Minwax wood hardener with a vacuum setup. It will fill the punky area and give a little benefit to the solid areas also.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Have you done anything with this yet John? I'm interested in seeing how it turns out. Personally, I wouldn't die it, I'd go for a natural appearance in the finish as it's borderline of non-functional art piece at the point pictured above. But, if it can be properly sealed up it would most certainly be a functional art piece. Personal preference of course, but I simply don't know that I'd do anything that might adversely affect or in any way detract from any of the natural beauty of that grain.


----------

